# Very Good Vendor Thread



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

We always have threads complaining about this or that or this product or that marina, etc. How about a thread where we thank some of the vendors that do a good job and take their customer service seriously.

I will get it started with a few that I would use again in a heart beat.

First:

Catalina Yachts​
If you pick up the phone and call them, right now, they will take your call and take the time to speak with you. If you have a problem, they get on it. Warren and Gerry Douglas take a VERY personal interest in helping people and being involved in their products. I am not going to speka for Catalina or all issues here, but let me just tell you that I have witnessed many instances where Catalina took responsibility for fixing things that were NOT their problems and in my opinion that they did not need to fix.

Maybe they do not make the best boats in the world. Maybe they are not Oysters or Hinckleys. But they take their products seriously and they take customer service seriously. For that reason alone I will put them on the very top of this list of Very Good Vendors.

Next...

Mastervolt​
I have owned both Mastervolt and Fisher Panda. First, regarding Mastervolt, they have replaced items out of warranty for me and reply to my questions within 24 hours. Now, I have had problems with my generator. However, they took an interest in getting them resolved and did it without concern. I would buy one of their products again.

Fisher Panda Generators​
Let me tell you about a very recent experience with Fisher Panda. There was an owner (it is on Sailnet) that had an out of warranty FP generator. Fisher Panda _could_ have just let him deal with it himself. Instead, they offered to fix it for free. That is a classic example of taking pride in your products and standing behind them. Generators and engines in general are things that can and will break. Nothing is perfect. What seperates good manufacturers from the bad ones is not the breakage, but the customer support and being there for the customer afterwards. Good job Jtill.

Others members, feel free to post your POSITIVE experiences here and manufacturers that you would reccomend to others.

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Can we start a VERY BAD VENDOR THREAD too??


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bartlett Sails in Austin.

They did a great job on our canvass covers - and worked hard to address even small issues that came up. Great guys.


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*Good and Bad*

On the Very good side: A&D Yacht Repair at Rocky Point near Portland, OR. Good work at a fair price and unlike almost every boat yard I've used, they stick to their estimates as their final price!

On the other side: Schooner Creek in Portland, OR. Send me a PM and I'll tell you my story as to why I will never go back there again.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I know as sailors (as any individual in fact) we are quick to criticize and slow to thank. The truth is that there are some really good vendors out there that go way out of their way and rarely get recognized because they do it right. I could certainly make the case that this thread will be at least as important to someone making a buying decision as a 'Bad Vendor' thread.

Anyways, everyone, please participate as you can.

- CD


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Keith Donaldson of Advanced Sails in Saint Petersburg Florida. 

I literally, in 15 years have never heard anyone say a bad word about him.


----------



## Faith of Holland (May 9, 2006)

In 39,000 miles, circumnavigating the world, we rarely found "bad" vendors. There was the occasional incompetent vendor, but all in all, in the sport (hobby, lifestyle) we've chosen, the people servicing us have demonstrated integrity. I have a hard time thinking about the 'outstanding' vendor because from West Marine shipping a stove to us in Malaysia (they had to ship three times, because of damage in transit), to local hardware stores, chandleries, and shipyards everywhere, we've dealt with top-notch people.

Sailing Faith: Home Page


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Faith of Holland said:


> In 39,000 miles, circumnavigating the world, we rarely found "bad" vendors. There was the occasional incompetent vendor, but all in all, in the sport (hobby, lifestyle) we've chosen, the people servicing us have demonstrated integrity. I have a hard time thinking about the 'outstanding' vendor because from West Marine shipping a stove to us in Malaysia (they had to ship three times, because of damage in transit), to local hardware stores, chandleries, and shipyards everywhere, we've dealt with top-notch people.
> 
> Sailing Faith: Home Page


What a nice post. 

I do think that most people, at least the smaller companies, go into business with a real desire to serve and to make a good name for themselves. You can't please all the people all the time, but if doing so is one's goal, I think that it happens more often than not.

One of my favorite sayings is that it take ten happy customers to make up for one dissatisfied customer. It only makes good business sense to try to be a top notch vendor.

I love to work for people who have attitudes like the one displayed in FOH's post.


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Layline - on the rebound*

Some of you, especially those who race, may have dealt with a company that was originally in Raleigh, NC called Layline. A few years ago the original owner sold the business and it was relocated to Buford, GA - after which the service declined considerably. According to the website Walt, the original owner, has bought it back and will be reopening back in Raliegh in the near future. I look forward to their return to the market.

I also have been dealing with *Annapolis Performance Sailing *for years and recommend them highly.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Living in the midwest makes getting access to good sailmakers difficult. When I was researching to have a good composite sail for my j/34c built, Harry Pattison (owner) with EP sails took all the time (and patience with my AR questioning) necessary for me to get a sail that fit my boat properly and meet my expectations. After I recieved the sail, I mananged to damage it and EP's followup service was excellent. Fair priced and quick. Though located on the west coat (Newport Beach) they did the repair for about 1/2 what I thought it would be and turned it around in 2 days after they recieved it. I will do business with them again.
DD


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I have two to mention. First is Milford Boat works and their Ship's Store, Milford Connecticut. They use to be an O'Day dealer, so when I have a question on O'Days they go out of their way to answer it. I am not a customer of their marina but they treat me as one. Mike runs their store and he is very pleasant and helpful.
Second, Edson Marine. I need a 1 inch retaining ring for my wheel, Mike at the Ship' Store told me that it would cost $15 to $20 plus mailing from Edson. Being that I needed it anyway I told him to order it. A few days later he hands me an envelope from Edson that had a nice letter from Edson and two retaining rings free of charge. Now Edson did not have to do that as my helm is a 1988 vintage and Mike could have charged me and not give me the letter and I would have never known.
Both those companies have a customer for life and maybe more customers. Top notch in my book.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Mike has told me, he's nice to Denby out of pity... If you've ever seen Denby's face, you'd understand why...



denby said:


> I have two to mention. First is Milford Boat works and their Ship's Store, Milford Connecticut. They use to be an O'Day dealer, so when I have a question on O'Days they go out of their way to answer it. I am not a customer of their marina but they treat me as one. Mike runs their store and he is very pleasant and helpful.
> Second, Edson Marine. I need a 1 inch retaining ring for my wheel, Mike at the Ship' Store told me that it would cost $15 to $20 plus mailing from Edson. Being that I needed it anyway I told him to order it. A few days later he hands me an envelope from Edson that had a nice letter from Edson and two retaining rings free of charge. Now Edson did not have to do that as my helm is a 1988 vintage and Mike could have charged me and not give me the letter and I would have never known.
> Both those companies have a customer for life and maybe more customers. Top notch in my book.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

*Excellent Vendors I've Come Across*

This is a great idea for a thread. Nice work CD. In no particular order, here are some vendors that I've encountered in the last few years that I would highly recommend to anyone in need of their services:

Edson International. We have their davits on our new Beneteau. We had a problem with them (won't go into details here). Will Keene, top guy at Edson, personally got involved, called me several times, was incredibly helpful, forthright, and saw to it that I was satisfied. Edson has excellenet quality products generally, but after this experience with them standing behind their work, I could not recommend them more highly.

Great Hudson Sailing Center. This is the dealer for our Beneteau. They have a great team that does whatever it takes to make sure their customers are happy. They sell Beneteaus, and they also run a sailing school. If you want to buy a Beneteau, call Jim Villone there; he's awesome.

McMichael Yacht Yard. This is our main yard for winter storgage and work that is beyond our skill level (essentially everything after changing light bulbs). They are a smart bunch that works very hard, is honest, and will tell it to you straight. It's not the cheapest shop around, but you get what you pay for!

Defender Industries. In addition to great prices, they also have great customer service. When we were shopping for a dink, Stephen Lance (a member of the family that owns the enterprise) personally got involved and walked me through the many options. Then came in on his day off to meet me at the store so that I could inspect the various models we were choosing from. Defender's got my business!

Bermuda Yacht Services. This is the marina we use for our rally. If you are going to Bermuda and need a place to stay, need work done, or just need advice on all things Bermuda, this is the outfit to call. Mark Soares, the owner, is an absolutely awesome guy. Bermuda Yacht Services - Yacht Agent & Marine Solutions.

The Canvas Store. They made our canvas package, including our winter cover. We've had a number of bimini and dodger combinations over the years on various boats from various manufacturers. IMHO, the Canvas Store in Huntington, NY makes the best product that we've had. Steve, the main guy who manufactures the products, can be a little gruff at times, but that's part of his charm, and if you're reasonable with him he will bend over backwards for you. Rebecca, the general office person, is fantastic and very accommodating.

Offshore Passage Opportunities. This is a sort of crew exchange/boat delivery service. It's an interesting concept run by Hank Schmitt. Essentially, they have a stable of experienced crew and skippers looking to gain additional sea time for the usual variety of reasons one seeks sea time. The cost to you is 0. That's right, nuttin'. The crew pays its way to and from your boat, and all you do is supply onboard provisions. If you want an actual delivery skipper, you pay for the skipper, but not the crew. You really can't beat their service, or price. Offshore Passage Opportunities: Halesite, New York.

Distant Shores/Paul & Sheryl Shard. Not sure if you would consider this a true "vendor" in the sense that I think this thread intends, but they make first rate sailing DVDs. The production quality is second to none for these kind of videos.

Warren River Boatworks. Paul Dennis is the owner/operator. Paul used to run the plant for Freedom Yachts and built just about all the Freedom sailboats plying the world's oceans. Paul now owns and runs a small yard in Warren, Rhode Island, on Narragansett Bay. Not surprisingly, they specialize in Freedoms, but that's not all the work they do of course. Paul probably is the single most talented craftsman I've come across in the marine trade.

There are many other vendors that are very deserving, but the above are the ones that come to mind as I sit here playing on the Internet for far too long on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Billy654 (Jul 17, 2009)

Praise goes to three.
1. Maritime Systems / boatyard in Slidell, Louisiana
They did the work needed right the first time and for a good price. They went beyond my expectations.
2. West Marine in Baton Rouge, Louisiana / greeeeat customer service.
3. Sailnet forum bringing all of us together.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Billy654 said:


> 3. Sailnet forum bringing all of us together.


Kiss a**.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

denby said:


> Second, Edson Marine. I need a 1 inch retaining ring for my wheel, Mike at the Ship' Store told me that it would cost $15 to $20 plus mailing from Edson. Being that I needed it anyway I told him to order it. A few days later he hands me an envelope from Edson that had a nice letter from Edson and two retaining rings free of charge. Now Edson did not have to do that as my helm is a 1988 vintage and Mike could have charged me and not give me the letter and I would have never known.
> .


I'll second the Edson folks in that they provided outstanding service and support when I installed the instrument pod a couple of years ago for the chartplotter/radar. Furuno was also quite helpful in the installation and while I'm at it...Cleave at Seafrost provided good information and support on the reefer that I installed at about the same time as doing the other work.

Icom has been the only exception to the great service that I've had. An antenna tuner needed repair and I sent it to the Washington HQ for the repair which went well and I got to talk directly the the contract tech making the repair. But after several weeks and not receiving any return shipment or communication from ICOM, I called and found out that they could not locate the tuner. They ended up sending me another tuner and the paperwork accompaning it explained the repairs made to my tuner(which was not the same as the tuner they sent). I wrote back saying that I wanted an explaination in writing what had happened and what repairs were made to the tuner that I received and copied the letter to various departments within ICOM. Still awaiting for the reply. The tuner does work but looking at the interior it has been exposed to a lot more harsh enviroment than my tuner.


----------



## NaviGsr (Sep 17, 2009)

They may be big now, but Doyle Sails is still an incredible company. You can walk into their original loft in Marblehead or their modern production facility in Salem next door and actually talk to a member of the Doyle family. Or, I at least think it's still that way. They always seem to be innovating as well.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Sailing Services

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/59836-harken-mk-ii-unit-1-parts.html#post542620


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

Two of my Rhode Island favorites are:
*Ocean Props of Middletown:*

I'm very pleased to recommend Mike McMillin & Smidge Reid of Ocean Props for all things related to propellers and shafts. They offer reconditioning, repairs, sales, good advice and great service. The photo below shows Smidge & Mike at their shop located at 307 Oliphant Lane, unit 17 in Middletown, RI. Ocean Props has provided me with outstanding service, advice and customer relations for several years. Mike and Smidge went out of their way to help me resolve prop and shaft issues at a very reasonable price. My prop looked like a peice of jewlery when they were done with it. The only problem was, it looked so good I didn't want to put it back in the water. 









you can read more about my experience with OceanProps here

*Marine Consignment of Wickford*

If you love finding bargains while rummaging around piles of nautical treasure, a visit Marine Consignment of Wickford is a great way to spend a wintery day. About half of the hardware on my last boat came from there. I found many quality hardware items at great prices. Sam is always friendly and helpful. if you are looking for a specific item, give him a call.


----------



## fourdegreesc (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm surprised that most marine are really quite good, but here are some outstanding vendors:

Defender Industries - if you get through the slight rude associated with folks from "up there", they give great customer service, have great stock and competitive prices. F! West Marine!!!

Jamestown Distributors - expensive but great product line and very helpful.

Baker, Lyman, and Co. in New Orleans - one of the best chandleries around. Great book supplier, charts and instruments if you're local. Expensive though...

Beta Marine - great little Kubota based diesels. Overpriced, maybe, but well designed mods make them perfect for small boats. Amazing help from the US reps, parts network is great because of the base engine.

House of Boats in Rockport, TX - one the all time best of the best yards. Way out of the way for most folks, but I'll bring my boat there from Pensacola next year to shipyard with them. Cheap and helpful. They will do as much or as little as you want.

Tideland Marine in Morgan City, LA - a backwater chandler, but the folks are nice, helpful and will get you want you need. You can also buy guns and ammunition from their shop. Nice dovetail, eh?

UK Halsey in Houston - made my first brand new sail for a Catalina Cyclone. Great sail, well built, not quick turn around, but good craftsmanship and you can tell they took their time with it.

MTP in Lauderdale - THE best private training facility I've encountered, and I have 33 certificates from a ton of schools. These people do great work.

Grand Isle Supervalue in Grand Isle, LA - just a grocery store, I know, but they will pick you up at the dock, delivery you back, give you a soda while you shop, call them for any help if you're in the area. There's a lot of grocery stores on the Gulf coast that cater to boat traffic because of the oil field activity, but these guys really take care of you.

Blue Water Ships store, Houston and Corpus Christi - great supply shop, they'll get anything you need. They were particularly helpful when I repowered my last boat.

Blue Water Books, Lauderdale - wow, a whole store of boat books ranging from into to the professional books we use at work. Everything. Bring your credit card. (or leave it at home)

There are some good folks out there. I'm glad to have them as my support staff.

Keep it up.

-dennis


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

*Solar Stik*

Solar Stik has been amazing. I had a "stik" failure, no fault of the company at all but rather a really bad installation done at Manitowoc Marine, Stik broke in the St. Lawrence near Quebec City. The company sent me all new parts, instructions, phoned me, all at NO COST. They even called a couple months later to see if all was ok. Then a few months later in the Chesapeake I forgot to collapse the panels and hit a high dock piling and broke one of the panels. The company sent a guy to me with a new panel, again, NO CHARGE. Crazy but true


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I owe Special thanks to the Guys at the " Boat Place" in Port Jefferson, NY who spent 4 hours finding a part for me...that turned out to be 50 miles away....then coordinated a cab company to pick it up and deliver it to me. 

The sale wasn't even theirs...


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like our marina/ship yard in Muskegon, Michigan, Torresen Marine. They let you work in the yard, provide expert service. They have been especially helpful on the re-paint AWL GRIP job. We did most of the prep work & masking and their artist made it look like new for about 1/5 of the cost we'd expected. 

West is expensive but very helpful and most stores have someone pretty competent and knowledgeable.

I've found the on-phone contacts for technical assistance for both Interlux and Petit to be exceptionally helpful and that they had no trouble recommending the other guy's bottom paint over their bottom sealer and how to make the bond layer work. Also pointed out that the on-can instructions for this were no good.

LED lights. Marine Beam, Bibi, Signalmate - all three first class. I've spent a lot of time with all of these guys on line, on phone and at shows. I have some of each so far and will have more.


----------



## tausap (Apr 7, 2008)

I have always had excellent service from Defender Marine. Great customer service, fast delivery, easy returns or exchanges. Very fair.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Sailrite has taken good care of us in many ways.


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

For really exception quality wood working. Phipps Boat Works at Herrington Harbour North is the place to go. Buster is a perfectionist who won't let anything out that isn't absolutely right. I had them do a teak and holly floor in my boat because the curves both horizontal and vertical were more than I could handle. All I can say is that the job was absolutely amazing. It was very expensive but IMHO worth every penny.
I also have had good experiences at Fawcetts in Annapolis. They have knowlegeable people who can answer questions about expensive hardware.Hope they keep it up at their new address.
I also want to put in a good word for West Marine, People at all the stores I've been in have been uniformly friendly and helpful and in some of the stores really knowlegeable. 
Actually I've had pretty good experiences with almost all the vendors I've dealt with. The onl;y problem I've had is wioth getting parts for my Volvo diesel. It's like when you place and order they go out and mine the ore, fabircate the pieces, put it together and then finally ship it. They do build good engines though.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

fourdegreesc said:


> Blue Water Ships store, Houston and Corpus Christi - great supply shop, they'll get anything you need. They were particularly helpful when I repowered my last boat.


Bluewater Ships Store has already closed its Corpus Christi store and is in the process of closing its Houston store. Last week, everything in the store was 25% off.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought/ordered a SS Rocna from Suncoast Marine
It was shipped from NZ to Miami to be included in a larger shipment of boat stuff being sent to me in Leb.

When my buddy went to pick it up, he found that it was Galv. not SS.
With in 3 days the factory had air freighted the replacement SS one while we still had possession of the Galv. one.

That spoke volumes to me...
Once we received our replacement the first anchor was picked up by a local rep.

This purchase was all handled through Mark at Suncoast Marine LTD and I could not have asked for better service.


----------



## Parclan (Jul 25, 2007)

Quantum Sails in Kemah, TX, See Mr. Terry Flynn - unbelievably great customer service and support.


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

Northern California Suppliers And Vendors


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I second Torrenson Marine with specialty parts for my C&C 35
Defender Marine
Dan at Sailrite in Annapolis
Harbor Haven Marina in Rock Hall for impeccable srvice and getting the job done on time and at the price quoted


----------



## Shortman (Feb 12, 2006)

Hamilton Marine, prices comparable to Defender, good knowledge. Because much of their business is with fishermen, they have good practical foulies, yachtie & fisherman brands, great fastener selection.
Faircloth Sailmakers - great boat cover, great service.
John Williams Boat Co., Mount Desert Is., ME - allow helpful with DIY owners & put up with my excentricities.
Acadia Sails, Mt Desert - great service.
Old Lyme Marina, Old Lyme CT - parts dept very helpful with Yanmar parts.


----------



## Korben (Apr 19, 2009)

Binnacle.com in Halifax, Nova Scotia.
Friendly , good knowledge and bend over backwards helpful.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

*Gelcoat Repair*

Last fall ('09) I had Osprey Marine Composites, Deale MD located on the Chesapeake Bay at Herrington Harbor North, repair scratches and chips on my boat that surely must have been made when someone else was at the helm.

The repairs to 9-years of accumulated dings and scrapes came out very, very nicely, including a challenging color match on a shear stripe gouge (always break the raft before the thunder storm). Their price was quite reasonable for first-class work also, coordination with them via e-mail, phone and in-person could not have been easier.

I highly recommended this company. They also have expert reputation for Osmotic Blister Repair - but that is hearsay and I hope never to gain that particular first hand experience.

Feel free to p.m. if you are looking for similar services.

Wayne


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

I have to give a Hat tip to *Cramer Custom Canvas* in Pawcatuck, CT. They built the bimini and dodger for my boat. After the second season the Sunbrella Bimini began to fill up with water after a heavy rain and not shed it. When I called Chris Cramer about it he came right out and added an additional support for the Bimini. Hardware and labor free of charge. He told me that this should never have happened in the first place so it was his responsibility.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

The Canvas Shop in Huntington, L.I. got a lot of bad publicity a while ago. I mentioned then that they had done my dodger on a prior boat and the bimini on the current one and had done a fine job. Last season I got some pretty bad wear on the bimini, caused by my rolling it up without the supplied cover so it chafed badly on the backstays. The bimini had been through 4 seasons and it never even occurred to me to suggest it was their fault. I dropped the bimini off at the Canvas Store in the fall, they saw what was wrong, and did a nice job fixing it. I expected a bill; didn't get one. All I got was a call asking if I wanted to pick it up or if they should ship it. The only charge was the cost of shipping. Can't beat that.


----------



## Capstan (Apr 30, 2004)

Shortman said:


> Hamilton Marine, prices comparable to Defender, good knowledge. Because much of their business is with fishermen, they have good practical foulies, yachtie & fisherman brands, great fastener selection.
> Faircloth Sailmakers - great boat cover, great service.
> John Williams Boat Co., Mount Desert Is., ME - allow helpful with DIY owners & put up with my excentricities.
> Acadia Sails, Mt Desert - great service.
> Old Lyme Marina, Old Lyme CT - parts dept very helpful with Yanmar parts.


Shortman,

I sail an Island Packet 35 on the great lakes now but I used to keep my boat (a Morgan 32) at Old Lyme Marina. You will never find a nicer more helpful group. It is a testament to the family that, when the original owner passed, his children took over and have kept the tradition for another 20 years!

As for Hammilton Marine-ditto They are the best place for quality line and other equipment at really good prices. They also have a huge store of classic bronze fittings by (the now defunct) Wilcox and Crittenden

Cheers


----------



## davmarwood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Good Vendors - Harken*

I would like to commend the personnel at Harken for their help in solving a problem we had with our 12 year old boat. The Harken outhaul car came up with a missing sheave and pin. Both online and telephone efforts to secure a replacement with the usual catalog suppliers could only produce a replacement for the complete outhaul car assembly at a cost of $319.00 plus shipping. A call to Harken produced a real human who said she would look and get back to me in an hour. During that hour she made the effort to look for and found the sheave and pin, put it on her desk, called me and quoted the cost at $28.00. Three days later I had the parts. Needless to say, I am pleased with this type of service!


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

Since there's no "very bad vendor thread" I just wanted to warn people about marinenutz.com

I purchased a mount for my boat BBQ from them, because the product was discontinued but they were the only people on the Internet still listing them in stock. Turns out they were mistaken, and sent me a mount for a totally different BBQ, one that won't work and normally costs half as much money!

They have basically stolen my money, because I still haven't been able to get a refund after 7 months. They usually take about a month to respond to e-mails, and never answer phone calls. They did send a shipping label to return the incorrect product, but it arrived 2 months ago (it took 5 months of pestering from me to get a return shipping label)- and they still haven't refunded me any money.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I have to give props to a couple of outfits after today.

Keeping in mind that we have a relatively rare marinized VW Rabbit diesel engine (a la "Pathfinder")

Heading out yesterday, after motoring in calm for about an hour I decided to check the stuffing box gland (recently repacked).. it was fine but there was 2 inches of water below the engine itself 

Further investigation showed that the pressure cap had failed/released, and that I was pushing water out of the reservoir.. Thought about that for a bit and realized that I must have a hole in the heat exchanger and had essentially a RWC engine. Fortunately the flow was that direction and there was no overheating.

Stuck on an island now with only phone service, I called a couple of friends, one of whom found a company in Washington state that built these cores on a per-order basis, with normal delivery 3-5 days. "Great", I thought.. holiday weekend coming up, good luck with that..... phoned them up anyway and I'll be damned if they didn't build one today, the employee took it home with him to Bellingham (a 1 hour drive across the line for us). We managed to nurse it home, sailing when we could, and now we have a brand new one in hand to install tomorrow. No extra charges, no fedex/customs broker fees - and even Canada Customs let us through on the way home.

So - kudos to Doug at AAA Marine Parts of Tacoma WA, and Dan at Seakamp Engineering in Bellingham, who built and handed off this part in 8 hours!!!

AAA MARINE PARTS WHOLESALE Home Page

New Page 0 (Seakamp)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, at least in the USA, you have recourse, especially if you used a credit card. A purchase is an unstated contract... you're buying X and paying Y... if you don't get X, you aren't required to pay Y....If you paid with a credit card, call your credit card company and explain the situation to them... you'll probably get a credit for it in short order. Also, write your state's Attorney General's office and tell them about this, since this is mail fraud effectively... they promised you a BBQ mount for your BBQ...and didn't send you one...



casioqv said:


> Since there's no "very bad vendor thread" I just wanted to warn people about marinenutz.com
> 
> I purchased a mount for my boat BBQ from them, because the product was discontinued but they were the only people on the Internet still listing them in stock. Turns out they were mistaken, and sent me a mount for a totally different BBQ, one that won't work and normally costs half as much money!
> 
> They have basically stolen my money, because I still haven't been able to get a refund after 7 months. They usually take about a month to respond to e-mails, and never answer phone calls. They did send a shipping label to return the incorrect product, but it arrived 2 months ago (it took 5 months of pestering from me to get a return shipping label)- and they still haven't refunded me any money.


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

*Blue Sea Systems*

I purchased numerous Blue Sea components (3 panels, bus bars, fuse boxes, etc etc) for a rewire this year. Everything worked fine except for the 2 hydrosonic water tank monitors; one always read empty, one always full. I tried the differenct calibration procedures, did some testing with a voltmeter etc. and finally called their tech support. They couldn't have been more helpful, I was in email contact with 2 of their engineers who shipped me 2 new sensors that they had tested which cured the problem.

During the first call with one of the engineers, before I got off the phone he said "listen, I just want you to know that we will stick you until this gets resolved even if it means replacing every component in the system" (he was referring to the VSM 422 monitor).

Top notch products which they stand behind all the way.


----------



## Skipper995 (Feb 7, 2001)

I have to say a big 'Thank you' to Greg Devine at Flexdel Corp, the makers of Aquagard bottom paint. Two years ago our marina decided to stop allowing owners to apply their own bottom paint. I was forced to let the yard do this instead. Within months the poorly applied paint was coming off the boat and growth was getting ridiculous. I was scraping and clean nearly every week to keep up. I wet store every other year so didn't haul the boat last winter.
A few weeks ago I called Greg to ask about their paint formula to see if anything had changed. I have been using water based Aquagard for years with great success. I explained that the last application had been done by the marina instead of me and the result was awful. He apologized and said that he wanted to keep his customers happy and would send me two new gallons of paint for free. Several days later I received the two gallons along with a couple of T shirts with company logo and a note. I responded with an email thanking him for his forthright manner and attention to customer satisfaction.
If anyone is ever interested in an alternative to the high priced 'name brand' stuff I highly recommend you give Aquagard a try.
Needless to say this year I'm winter storing at another marina who will allow me to bottom paint my boat.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> Also, write your state's Attorney General's office and tell them about this, since this is mail fraud effectively... they promised you a BBQ mount for your BBQ...and didn't send you one...


Marinenutz.com finally sent me a refund, about eight months after selling and shipping me the wrong BBQ mount. They're not fraudulent, just extremely slow and lazy as far as I can tell. I got my money back, but I won't be buying from them again!


----------



## msulc (Nov 18, 2008)

Imtra (Imtra.com) totally refurbished my 20-year old Muir Windlass after it stopped working. They did a great job and the price was very reasonable.

I think both Defender.com and Jamestowndistributors.com are great. I sometimes can't believe how fast I get my stuff with regular shipping (sometimes next day after ordering the previous night). Torrenson marine is good for Yanmar parts. Go2marine.com is good sometimes as well for parts.

After having a couple of dhingy lights rust or break on me, I purchased an all around light from Kayalite. It is worked wonderfully so far. (only about a year but longer than the others). It is not the completely stable on the back ledge of my dinghy but it doesn't ever fall off.

For wifi I bought from islandtimepc.com. The system has worked well and they were very helpful replacing a part.

When I needed someone to do some general work on my boat in Stuart FL, I used Damsel Marine. Carl did a really good job working on a variety of issues.


----------



## grmitche (Apr 5, 2008)

Andersen winches sent me replacement drums for 10 year old, out of warranty winches - that had issues with the top plastic spring. All for the cost of return shipping. excellent service.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Beckson Marine Inc*

Beckson Marine Inc <A href="http://www.beckson.com/" target=_blank>Beckson Marine Inc.- Marine Hardware 

I decided to just replace the lens, gaskets, screens, and knobs to latches on 9 opening ports on our 1982 T37. Stainless Ports from NFM would have been great, but I didnt want to spend the $$$ nor did I want to take the time to do a total refit, not to mention the frames were in good shape and not leaking, just the gaskets and some broken off hinges. So for about $500 we were able to get ports we can see through and it took us only about 6 hours to do them all.

Matt at Beckson was a pleasure to deal with. Due to a fit issue becasue their prodcution line changed in 1982, we went through some trial and error but got it worked out. Matt even followed up to see how the install went and if he could provide any more assistance.

Kudos to Matt and Beckson Marine, a professional company providning a great product.
<O</O


----------



## rigbee (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd like to give a thumbs up to Marine Servicenter, out of Seattle and Anacortes.I was very happy with their help and found they made the whole boat buying process very smooth. 

I was particularly impressed with one of their salesmen Dan K. He knew his stuff and even though he dealt with larger more expensive boat than the 17 I bought, he never seemed to waiver from being interested and helpful.I tend to be very caustic to the salesmen who see you as nothing more than a wallet(I know thats their job), so I do appreciated the sales people who have a good balance of interest for themselves and the possible buyer.


----------



## BELLATRIX1965 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Hamilton Marine, Genuinedealz*

I have to recommend my friends down the road at Hamilton Marine in Searsport, Maine (they're on the web and several other stores in Maine as well). Great, friendly folks and excellent prices - they usually match or beat Defender, and ALWAYS beat "Worst Marine" prices!

GenuineDealz is great too - high quality marine electrical cable, wire, fittings, etc. AND they will crimp heavy cable end fittings for $1 a pop labor. Oh, yes - and FREE shipping! Unless you have a wholesale account someplace, NOBODY, but nobody can beat their prices!

Let's keep this thread going - we're soooo quick to b**ch, but some vendors really deserve a pat on the back and some free advertizing!


----------



## Fodder (Aug 17, 2008)

*Another vote for Blue Seas Systems*

I have to give them big kudos for their response to my issue. This spring I took the tarp off the boat and hooked up all the bits and pieces. Everything worked except the DC Digital Multimeter I had installed last year. After assuming I had done something wrong and gone through every wire and fuse to confirm that I hadn't, I called their tech support line on a Friday at 7:30 p.m. my time (4:30 p.m. on the West coast). I was quickly put through to their Service Manager and I told him my story. His response: "Sorry about that, sir. Sometimes they just die. I will send you a new one right away. " Wow! I was really impressed. He didn't even ask me for the serial number or receipt info. I got the brand new component a week later (in Canada) and couldn't be happier. Two thumbs up!


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

As much as I agree with the "Worst Marine" moniker, they have a policy now to match any on-line price you can show for the exact item. My guys in Muskegon Michigan on Henry Street even will do a look-up on the spot at the register and have often found lower prices than I. Still pay sales tax but I also get the frequent 'boat candy' points on my rewards card.


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

We had great service and good prices with the following 
vendors when we bought our 42 catalina.
Camelia Fox of Full Sail Marine in Puerto Vallarta who did covers and side panels.
Thad Bowes of Rainier who replaced our hard dodger enclosures.
John Bennett of north sails. Not only was the asy spinnaker works beautifully
They send it via tjiuana so we don't have to pay the crazy Mexican tax.

Have to say we were really disappointed with Defender. They sent the kit for our
Watermaker to wrong address twice. Then we were told that the kit might not be able to
Be delivered to Mexico. It ended up somewhere and we were never refunded. The back and forth took several weeks. It was frustrating and we are out of pocket of over 200$ US
It's not a lot of money but we couldn't check out the watermaker whilst we were in PV.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Electromaax*

Long story short I have been looking for a new supplier of alternators, regs and pulley kits due to some "quality" issues I have been seeing pop up on a more regular basis with other manufacturers.

About a month ago I began working with *Electromaax* out of Canada, I believe they also ship out of the US as well, and these guys have been FABULOUS.

John has been prompt when returning my calls, answers the phone and has bent over backwards to accommodate some of my needs and my customers needs including adding the manufacturing of a serpentine pulley kit for a Universal M-25 engine to their line up, which NO ONE currently offered.

I am going to first install a kit on my own boat before jumping in with both feet on a customers boat but I trust it will work out based on my research and how accommodating Electromaax has been. They even went so far as to custom machine, for a slight added fee, the crank pulley to accommodate my custom Sea Frost refrigeration pulley. In order to do this John actually contacted Cleve at Sea Frost and bought the pulley so it would be a PERFECT fit for me!!! Wow!! Most companies will never go to this length to satisfy a customer.

During my research I also contacted a MAJOR sailboat builder who has been using Electromaax alts on all their boats above 36 feet. They have not had a single failure, and they switched for a reason.

All I can honestly report on currently is how well I have been treated thus far. When I get the product installed I will report more.

I would say that when looking for a new high performance alternator to not over look *Electromaax*


----------



## ccher (Jun 24, 2011)

Defender, West Marine (at least the local store in Deltaville), Bosun Supplies (great selection of anything stainless at good prices), Sail Annapolis (can't say enough about the broker there-John Middleton-who sold me my current boat and went above and beyond to address survey issues and other things to make the puchase a really good experience), Jennings Boatyard (best damn no-nonsense boatyard I've experienced by a long shot) and Onancock Town Wharf (always make at least one stop there annually on my Chesapeake cruising-simple, friendly and relatively inexpensive.) I can't think of a bad vendor-all I've dealt with have been okay to great.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

2hp Honda quit Monday in Belfast while we are on our vacation in Maine and the little Zodiac rows terrible. Cathy - the Harbour Master in Belfast recommended Mark - at Mobile Marine (207-610-3279) He picked it up in Belfast Monday at 1600 and just delivered to me at 1600 today (Thursday) Price was within $5.00 of the quoted "best guess". Runs great - I recommend Mark!

Cheers

Rik


----------



## StephenP (Aug 6, 2008)

Rob Burton at Blue Water Spars in North Vancouver, British Columbia does very good work. Recently did a ton of work on the '74 Tartan 30 I crew on, really improving it and making it easier for the skipper to cruise. He loves making old boats perform better than anyone expects.


----------



## SailerDoc2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Outboard motor repair......Boat doctor in Melbourne, fl

I have no interest in company despite name.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

FX sails.... top notch service.


----------



## BVIchick (Nov 1, 2011)

customsailingshirts.com awesome custom shirts for the crew!


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Defender

West System

TAD - Trans-Atlantic Diesel of Gloucester, VA 

can't say enough about the helpful, friendly service i have gotten from all three!


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Super LED Anchor light vendor!*

Bebi Electronics-Home of the Finest Marine LED Lighting Products on Sea (or Earth)! .... based out of an island in the Fiji group...these guys are....

Pros it seems and their OWL anchor light is superb and really cheap...check their site for sure if your in the market for an anchor light...I got mine about 10 days ago and it's doing great on my batteries....the shipping is cheap...the LED anchor light I got was warm white...15 LED's mounted in a smart PVC end cap casing...had a light sensor option ...and with shipping from Fiji arrived quickly and hurt me to the total tune of about 40 bucks!...They have a great lil' website...

Bebi Electronics-Home of the Finest Marine LED Lighting Products on Sea (or Earth)!!

happy Sails.!!..Morgan in SW Florida


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have several BIBI lights. Jeff collaborated with me to design a WINDEX light. I have two (mizzen & main) and they are great. Ask him about one for your boat. Really bright and powered off the nav light. I also bought some for the interior cabin. BIBI is great to work with.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned R&W ropes? They have pretty good prices, and the customer service agent actually worked to save me money by recommending I buy excess lines for a 20% discount on most of the shorter (under 100') lengths of line I needed. Time and time again, the agent recommended ways of saving money on the order. So when the agent recommended I spend a little more for a braided mainsheet, I trusted them and went with the upsell. 

Unfortunately the order got entered incorrectly and they forgot to send part of it, but were very apologetic and I got what was missing shipped out to me immediately.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

souljour2000 said:


> Bebi Electronics-Home of the Finest Marine LED Lighting Products on Sea (or Earth)! .... based out of an island in the Fiji group...these guys are....
> 
> Pros it seems and their OWL anchor light is superb and really cheap...check their site for sure if your in the market for an anchor light...I got mine about 10 days ago and it's doing great on my batteries....the shipping is cheap...the LED anchor light I got was warm white...15 LED's mounted in a smart PVC end cap casing...had a light sensor option ...and with shipping from Fiji arrived quickly and hurt me to the total tune of about 40 bucks!...They have a great lil' website...
> 
> ...


Thanks I am in the market and am checking them out. How do you mount these lights though? They seem to be simply an end-capped pvc pipe with no mounting plates...


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

*bebi electronics Owl LED anchor light.....mounting issues*

There are three holes around the base of the PVC endcap....but not enough lip to really glue a piece of PVC pipe or any other stem/extension thingy onto very well...the holes dont really give you much "bite" when screwed into from outside into whatever pvc stem/extension one uses due to they are drilled a bit too close to the bottom of the endcap ...I sanded the PVC pipe and inside the end cap and glued them together with epoxy...seemed to work well but in retrospect...plain old PVC glue may have sufficed but I seem to grapple with an overconfidence in "the final solution...epoxy it!" syndrome...hope Bebi electronics may be checking this post and will chime in with help in this regard...its seems a great product...the OWL LED's....but too bad they cant leave a bit more room for some pvc or whatever tube to lip onto and also take screws better into the endcap with...


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

marinepartdepot.com for stainless steel fittings at amazing prices
Atlantic spars and rigging in Annapolis
A second on Osprey Marine in Deale Md. Top work, fair price.
Karl's Marine Service for diesels around Annapolis.


----------



## dennisvetter (Apr 26, 2007)

MASTER CRAFT BOAT COVERINGS, RICHMOND, BC

Frank Mastar and crew made a dodger for our 1970 C&C Redwing which was a real work of all around craftsmanship. We wanted something not only functional but very flexible/modular and aesthetically pleasing to the lines of our lovely old boat. We got what we asked for, and more. We can't say enough good about what he and his team put together for us. They listened to and responded to everything we asked for in a dodger. They were also a real pleasure to work with. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We've heard good things about them too.. and liked what we've seen of his work.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

*SSMR Inc.*, Florida.

aka Mr. and Mrs. Knothead.

Our lifelines were due for replacement. A fellow sailnet member, JRD22, recommended SSMR Inc. after using them to replace the lifelines on his boat.

So I pulled off the lifelines. They fit in one of those 1st Class mail boxes available at the post office. I mailed them out to SSMR Inc. on Friday. They called me up on Monday to let me know they had arrived and asked a few follow up questions about the chicken scratch measurements I included in the box.

About a week later, I had a box of lifelines delivered with a bill inside. I just got back from the boat today after installing them. The lifelines were labeled with little string tags so I didn't have to guess where they went. I stuck with the white vinyl coating. I examined the joints where the vinyl and the swagged fittings met and they were tight and even. I never cared for our gate pelican hooks, so Knothead put some new ones on. Boy they look nice.

So the guy in the slip across from me saw me putting on the new lifelines and asked about it. I told him I used an outfit in Florida. He said he replaced his lifelines a few years ago with a local outfit in Port Townsend. His boat is a 37' boat. Mine is a 40' boat. He paid more for his local lifelines than I did for mine, so I'm pretty happy that I got fast service, a good job and a good price.

THANKS Knothead!


----------



## shanker (Dec 5, 2010)

A big thumbs up to TED CORLETT at BOOMKICKER!!!

I ordered and paid for two boomkickers, via internet, from Kelly Hanson out of Colorado. He never shipped them. Stopped returning calls, emails etc...I was given Teds number from a fellow member and told to call him and explain what happened. He knew the vendor and he called them himself and started investigating. Of course the story was first there were some accounting issues, then I never paid for them, then he had shipped them. Excuse after excuse. He looked into each excuse and realised there were others as well that this has happened to.

Ted finally got serious with him and at the end of the day, I believe, ended his relationship with the vendor. This guy (Arthur) is now based out of Seattle and his web site is Peaksails.com. To quote Babu from Seinfeld..."he is a berry baaaad man". Buyer beware when doing business with him.

Ted on the other hand, Ted sent me two Boomkickers and I picked up the shipping to Canada ($54). I made the original purchase in July of 2011, Ted got involved sometime in October and last week, March 9th, the Boomkickers showed up on my doorstep. What a beautifully made product, I can't wait to install and eliminate my topping lift. More importantly, Ted believes in his product and completely stands buy it. Totally over and above service. This dragged on for months and it would have been easy for Ted to let it go. He did not and I was the one out $400. Thank you Ted!! 

If you haven't looked at a BOOMKICKER, I recomend you do. (Buy from a reputable vendor or directly at boomkicker.com)

Shanker


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Today, while pulling a mast from an Irwin 38', we managed to damage the mast step. (note, when pulling masts, make sure there isn't a piece of hardware bolted through the mast and into the step ).
The boat was being decommissioned in order to be trucked from the area so time was an issue. 
I took the step to my friends Daryl and John at EMBREE Welding Service, who we use for most all of our metal fabrication needs. They not only stopped what they were doing to repair the step, but they didn't charge me a dime because they knew that it was coming out of our own pocket. I don't imagine that they would do that for everyone, but they do excellent, timely and fairly priced work and are a pleasure to deal with. 
A hearty recommendation.

*EMBREE Welding Service
690 43 St. South
Saint Petersburg, FL 33711
727 321 8771*


----------



## Kielanders (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been thinking about posting this for awhile, but thought it would appear like a sales pitch. This thread provides a really nice opportunity.

I'd been boat shopping for over two years now, and a couple of boats I was serious about were listed through Vela Yacht Sales in Victoria, British Columbia.

Shawn Dunand who owns and runs Vela worked with me very honestly, and being a prospective new owner, helped me understand whether or not the boats I was looking at were right for me.

I'm now very close on the purchase of a boat _not_ listed through Vela. Even so, after I made Shawn aware of this, he called me and talked with me about the boat as he knew the somewhat rare make - and spoke of what a great boat it looked to be, how if it surveyed well, it would be a boat that would be a perfect fit for me, gave me advice on what to look for in the boat and a surveyor, and how to structure a fair contract since this boat was offered by-owner.

I am stunned that such honesty exists.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

All,

I just finished replacing the standing rigging on my Alberg 30. Just wanted to list the vendors that helped me along the way


Rigging Only-Fairhaven, Ma

B&S Bolt- Norfolk, Va

L&W Machine- Norfolk, Va

These guys were very reasonably priced and exceptional service!!!


----------



## GMFL (Jun 9, 2010)

Just had some engine work done on my Yanmar 3HM. Needed a new exhaust, fuel filter, water filter and the motor serviced.

List Marine in Sausalito did the work and they did a VERY clean, professional install of everything. They ended up making so much extra room in the engine/lockers that I can probably keep at least 50% more gear in there. The exhaust was installed completely in the engine compartment with just the final exhaust hose coming through a locker. (wasn't like that before) Again, VERY clean install.

Dealing with Tom, Jessica, Hans and the rest of the crew there was always spot on with regard to customer service. Very professional, all of them. The final price ended up being a bit more than I was quoted but the quality of the install and the addition of the raw water filter (not originally discussed) made the price more than acceptable.

If I could find any problem I had it would be about not informing me of the additional costs before I came to pick up the boat. However, they were very understanding and let me send them a check later the following week.

As an out of area boat owner, they made the whole process so easy, locals should have an even better experience.

Check them out: List Marine: Sailboat, Power Boat Engine sales and service


----------



## rackham the red (Jun 24, 2012)

Good morning
Question about Barlett Sails, Do they do all size of sails if you know? I am going to take my boat to Port Aransas so they would be convenient.

Further note. Great idea thank you very much.

rochelle


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Maritime Plastics in Annapolis for hatch lenses, windows etc.  Keith is easy to work with and charges a fair (not cheap) price.


----------



## rackham the red (Jun 24, 2012)

Since we are listing vendors who serve us well, does anyone know about boat insurance? I am bringing my boat from Cayman to Texas. LLoyds of London insured here for $2200 a year. 

The best quote I have gotten here with much less coverage is US Boats for double that price. 

Help. and Thanks


----------



## HBBurlington (Jan 17, 2011)

Abbey at Island Canvas in Toronto - great upholstery and canvas.
They did an awesome job of sprucing (replacing) up all our interior cushions and foam.

Marine Express Parts - Maine - imported fuel system parts from them into Canada because (sadly) the bottom line was still le$$ than what we would have paid for them here.

West Marine - we bought a BBQ from them and within two days, my hubby dropped the gas regulator knob overboard.
Hhhmmm...it didn't float. And he wouldn't go get it.
They replaced the entire regulator assembly, not just the knob.
(I did buy the warranty).

The Store - Mason's Chandlery, Port Credit.
Lori Mason - for her WOW Seminars, (Women On the Water), and her excellent and rational advice.
Mason's are also one of the best stocked, and fairly priced outfits in the Mississauga region of Ontario, Canada.

Cheers


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Tropic Aire in Belize. Still run by real people. If everyone ticketed on a flight shows up early, the flight will leave early. Pleasant. More important, on more than one occasion I have seen them faced with a situation in which they have more passengers than seats. (delayed inbound flights, etc). They simply pull another plane out of the hanger, gas it up, load up and go. And every employee seems to like to smile! Ever seen a domestic airline put an extra plane in service?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sea Frost Refrigeration*

So a few weeks ago I ran into Cleave, the owner of Sea Frost Refrigeration, on the dock at our club. We got to chatting and I asked him if there was any possible way to convert our Shore Assist refrigeration system (120V) to 12V. He stood there, scratched his head and said, "Sure I don't see why not.". I could see the gears turning....

Our boat has a beautiful Sea Frost engine driven refrigeration system and also had the upgraded second 120V compressor system for when plugged into shore power. We are on a mooring and rarely if ever at the dock. When we cruise we anchor out. My wife actually dislikes docks and we cruise to get away, not be near........ As such the 120V Shore Assist system was sitting there doing us no good. I had actually removed it from the boat during the re-wire and never re-installed it.

Engine driven refrigeration relies on an engine driven, belt drive compressor and a massive aluminum holding plate that freezes to about -25F to -30F and acts like a massive block of ice. With one hour of engine a day we put some charge into the batteries and get cold food for 20 - 24 hours. The catch, is one hour of engine per day, every day.

There are times I would LOVE to flip on a 12V fridge and not have to sit there on the hook and run the motor for cold food..

Because our holding plate has two sets of coils in it, engine and 120V system, converting to 12V was as easy as a control module, Danfoss BD80 12V compressor and a new 120mm 12V fan. Because this new compressor is 12V I can run it at a dock or when off cruising and not wanting to run the motor in a beautiful anchorage.

The engine side will still be our primary refrigeration but this gives us an extremely "gourmet" package. If one side of the system goes down we still have the other, cold booze and grub is very important you know....

So the long and short is that I dropped it off at Sea Frost in NH on Wednesday and it was back on my door step this evening for a VERY REASONABLE price.. They did an absolutely gorgeous conversion and for a custom conversion this can't be beat.

I will never own any marine refrigeration system other than Sea Frost as long as Cleave owns the company. His customer support goes BEYOND tremendous..

12V and engine driven refrigeration, can't beat that! I just can't believe it took me this long to think of it......

Thanks Cleave!!!!


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

MarineBeam LED light supplier. Super fast shipping, prices that are not cheap but less than the big names. When one of our dual color G4 bulbs quit changing from Red to White correctly and auto switched to white every time we emailed and mentioned it. I had no record of purchase and did not know when I purchased it or if it was still under warranty. They apologized for the problem and I had a new one in 3 days. They never asked for the old one back or asked me to pay shipping on replacement. We will be repeat customers when we finish the conversion to all LED lights. They also have dimable lights which is very cool!

cheers
doubleeeboy


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Svendsen's Chandlery (and everything else) in Alameda, Ca Amazingly good prices and service

Downwind Marine in San Diego, Ca They have everything in stock and everyone there is nice and knowledgeable

Defender.com in Connecticut Excellent prices, especially if you wait for sales

Go2marine.com in Washington Excellent prices and they'll go to ridiculous lengths to get what you need

West Marine *if* you take your ipad and make them price match! (They don't even complain when I get stuff for 1/2 price.)


----------



## Key West Gary (Aug 7, 2012)

sailingdog said:


> Can we start a VERY BAD VENDOR THREAD too??


If a "Very Bad Vendor" thread was going to be started the first 25 chapters could be about Port Supply.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

For those of you in the Lower Mainland/Vancouver BC area.. for all fiberglass/epoxy and fabric needs the guy you need to know is George at Ultra-Lux plastics on River Drive in Richmond (near River Rock Casino)

Good advice freely given, good prices, all around positive experience!


----------



## svandante (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll have to throw my hat in the ring for Dometic Corp's customer service department. In June I purchased a new A/B Coldmachine 100 and their 150 evaporator to replace the old system on my boat which had failed while in Mexico. I had a cooling problem after installation of the new system with a cracked weld in the copper tubing from the evaporator to the compressor. I was not a happy camper, to say the least. Dometic's initial recommendation was to remove the unit and send it for warranty repair to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. Absolutely out of the question. All I wanted to know was if they had someone in Mazatlan, locally. Nope! I ultimately had it repaired by a local Mexican refrigeration tech. Although I couldn't show any invoice for the repair work, as services are generally paid for in cash down here, Dometic's customer service stood behind their product and compensated me for the work I had done locally. I wanted to express my satisfaction with the timely resolution of the problem by email and was told that in the 28 years with the company, the person who had been helping me had never had a positive comment on his customer service assistance. It's kinda' sad when you find so few of us have so little good to say, isn't it? My emails were also forwarded to the president of their marine division, who sent me a nice email as well insuring that I had been helped to my fullest satisfaction. So, just my too cents worth.


----------



## Spirit of Freedom (Jul 24, 2012)

I have to praise Blackline Marine, in Sidney BC (Canoe Cove/Vancouver Island). They have done MAJOR work for me over the years, from rebuilding my skeg, stainless work to re-rigging. Totally trustworthy and top-notch workmanship. They are a shop you can feel comfortable with NOT checking on the progress daily. They stay within budget, are cost-conscious and keep in constant communication with the customer. I can't say enough good about them. I have had some good and some horrible experiences elsewhere over my many, many years of sailboat ownership (Seattle & Port Townsend) before I discovered Blackline Marine. Now I am willing to sail nearly 100 miles (and out of my country) to have them work on my boat.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Belts link --> BeltPalace Go Kart belt, Timing belt, Poly V belt, Link V-Belt, Air Compressor Belt, ATV-Scooter Belt, Elliptical Belt, Lawn Mower Deck-Primary Belt, Power Transmission Belt, CVT Belt, Snowmobile Belt, Comet-Manco-Murray Go Kart belt

Great prices and very good customer support. They have Gates and Bando with prices that just can't be beat. Customer service responded very quickly on helping me find comparable belts. Shipping charges VERY reasonable, no sales tax for most states. Even cheaper than Amazon, by quite a bit.


----------



## jillf (Feb 25, 2009)

*Jabsco*
I bought an old style diaphram pump for our water tanks (because that's what we had) from a little store in NC and it failed within 24 hours. I did a little research and found that I could use a much less expensive centrifugal pump instead. I bought one (Jabsco) at West Marine and then I called Jabsco and told them what happened. Since they didn't make the diaphram pump anymore, they sent me a new backup water pump *AND* for the extra money I spent purchasing the old style diaphram pump they also sent me a new washdown down pump.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

jillf said:


> *Jabsco*
> I bought an old style diaphram pump for our water tanks (because that's what we had) from a little store in NC and it failed within 24 hours. I did a little research and found that I could use a much less expensive centrifugal pump instead. I bought one (Jabsco) at West Marine and then I called Jabsco and told them what happened. Since they didn't make the diaphram pump anymore, they sent me a new backup water pump *AND* for the extra money I spent purchasing the old style diaphram pump they also sent me a new washdown down pump.


I like the Jabsco product line. I am looking at the 6 GPM Hotshot washdown pump. Is that the one you received? How do you like it?


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

*Inexpensive SS fasteners and clamps*

I found a great local company with great prices on SS fasteners. I am just tired of getting ripped off by Marine stores and ACE hardware. The prices are "LITERALLY" 3x to 5x cheaper. The website is also very well constructed and very easy to use. The shipping prices are not bad at all. Even if I did not live in the PNW I would still order from the website. For local folks, you can call in an order and pick it up in "will call". Very convenient. They have a large number of stores throughout the PNW.

Example price
SS #6 - 3/4" oval head screw, bag of 100, $4.98

Tacoma Screw Products, Inc
Tacoma Screw Products, Inc. Fasteners, Tools, Maintenance & Shop Supplies, Industrial Supplies


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We have a similar outlet in the Vancouver area.. same kind of deals.

Pacific Fasteners - Home


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

When I renewed my Boat US membership this year I received a flyer along with the new membership cards advertising their boat graphics services. I've been wanting to re-do my hull striping and previously was having a hard time finding the color and width I needed, especially in lengths other than 50'. Boat US sells 150 foot rolls meaning that I could do my boat twice whereas with the 50 foot rolls I'd have to get two and have two 20' waste pieces. With the member discount the price was cheaper than the shorter rolls would have been. I ordered the tape Sunday and received Tuesday. The tape was very well packaged and it came with detailed application instructions and a plastic applicator. I'm not associated with Boat US other than being a dues paying member, I'm just really pleased I was finally able to find what I was looking for at a reasonable price.


----------



## Tranquilo (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll throw one out there, a little different, but the author of the Sailing Book A Sail of Two Idiots, Renee Petrillio. GREAT book, which was very informative. When I found her contact info, and emailed her to ask some questions... she responded with a very detailed response every time. A great resource!


----------



## ysping (Mar 1, 2013)

eith Donaldson of Advanced Sails in Saint Petersburg Florida. 

I literally, in 15 years have never heard anyone say a bad word about him.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Fawcetts marine / Pyacht.com in Annapolis. Great service. They'll go out of their way to help you find what you need. I'll never go to West store a block away.


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

I would like to thank one of my most important suppliers. Their products are free although I am sure they spend tons of money building and maintaining them.
Their service has been dependable and available everywhere as far as I know.
Their product has made safer navigators of even the likes of me, and, never charged me a cent.
Thanks to the Government of the United States of America for providing GPS !!


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

On my last outing, curiosity got the best of my grandson and he pulled the lanyard on our inflateable life vests. My search for a replacement arming kit lead me to WM and Academy sports and outdoors where I found what I needed for $20 a pop.
Went to Amazon and found what I needed for $20, but get four recharges for the price of one!


----------



## SawyerJ (Mar 23, 2013)

ccriders said:


> On my last outing, curiosity got the best of my grandson and he pulled the lanyard on our inflateable life vests. My search for a replacement arming kit lead me to WM and Academy sports and outdoors where I found what I needed for $20 a pop.
> Went to Amazon and found what I needed for $20, but get four recharges for the price of one!


That's funny, ccriders! Kids will be kids. Glad you found what you needed.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

Outland Hatch Covers. Great alternative to the typical canvas hatch covers. Fit perfectly, easy to install, and does the job it was promised to do. James and his brother Steve Outland are always available for any questions and help.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Defender just gave me great service! I ordered a clearance PLB during the sale. They warn you that clearance items are offered for sale first in-store, so they might not be available. The PLB sold out, but they offered to sell me a similar PLB at the sale price even though the sale was over. One of the choices was my first choice among the non-clearance items.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm the first to complain about bad service/poor work quality, but I also like to note the people who seem to know what they are doing. I needed a starter rebuilt, and someone local pointed me to Butch at Glen Burnie Generator in Glen Burnie, MD. He tore the thing apart in no time, cleaned it up, replaced everything that needed it (and some that didn't, which in this case is a good thing). When I walked out of the shop a little over an hour later, I had a nearly new starter and he charged me less than half the cost of a new one. I had the added comfort of knowing that it was going to match my engine perfectly (he used my old front end), and it worked great. I was VERY pleased with him and his work, and if you need a starter or alternator rebuilt, or a new one, I HIGHLY recommend them.


----------



## TheWollard (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm very happy with Gulf Coast Rigging in Punta Gorda, FL.

Ray was great to deal with. He is a real pro. Great work. I highly recommend.

He replaced a broken mast step and ran a new main halyard for me.

Ray Bradford
Gulf Coast Rigging 
www.gulfcoastrigging.com


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Wanted to give a shout-out to our own Maine Sail/ Compass Point Marine.

Apart from the stellar advice and support MS provides to the members of the forum(s), dealing with CPM is a pleasure as well. I ordered a custom alternator and smart regulator, it showed up (after cross-continent shipping) on time and as promised. Installed now and working as advertised.. A very happy customer.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

I like these guys - called about my A/C not cooling. They traced the problem to an internal tripped breaker (duh!) and did the honest thing: told me and didn't charge me (except for the trip to the boat)

Shiver Me Timbers
Marine Air Conditioning and Refrigeration
P.O. Box 40
Deale, MD 20751

301-452-0503

Office Location:
Herrington Harbour North Marina
389 Deale Road, Suite C
Tracys Landing, MD 20779

email: 
[email protected]


----------



## Jimmy E (Sep 19, 2011)

Noah's Boat Building Supplies (Toronto)
This supplier of marine grade wood & teak is 2 hrs from my home. I was running late one day, and called ahead to see how late they were open. Realizing I was going to miss their closing time by a half hour, a clerk stayed back, so I could pick up my order. Not only that, the employee happily ripped the plywood I needed without even a sideways look,even though I had already held him up 45 min.
That type of customer service will always bring me back!

Cheers,
Jimmy


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

*Got old winches and need a handle?*

Looking for handles that fit old winches? See this post regarding Auclair Nautic. 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/37543-old-winch-handle-replacement-3.html#post1039033
After searching for years, I'm a very happy customer!


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Ritchie Compass.

I got one of their bulkhead mount "explorer" compasses, which is on the lower end of their range. A few days after I installed it I noticed that it was missing fluid, and when I took it out it had a slow leak. I returned it to Ritchie under their warranty, they agreed to replace it due to a defective seal, and got it back to me today, less than 3 weeks after I mailed it to them. 

I thought for sure a leaky compass would be blamed on the purchaser, especially in such a low-end unit, but they owned up and replaced it. Relatively quickly too considering that this is the busiest time of year.

It's a nice compass too for the money, only quam is it should have an LED bulb instead of old style incandescent, but that can be replaced.


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

I would recommend Don's Marine Salvage in Clearwater Florida.
Welcome to Don's Marine Salvage. Your new and used boat parts heaven!

I had to replace my boom after I got my boat back, and they sold me a new Dwyer boom with all the fittings for a lot less than I would have had to pay Dwyer for the extrusion alone.

I got it 2 days after it shipped.

Good service (but they close early on Friday), and easy to work with.

It's nice to be able to say good things about vendors, rather than having to warn people about the bad ones!


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Great service recently and fast friendly personal responses for maintenance/support of these 2 products:

thanx to Debi at LED Marine Lights and John at Peek a Booo? sailboat privacy shutters, blinds, shades, and window treatments for portlights and hatches.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Someone in another thread was asking about boat covers. I just wanted to mention how impressed I've been with my cover from Fairclough Sailmakers in New Haven, CT.

The cover came with the boat when I bought her and from the date penciled on the back side it was ordered with the boat when delivered in 1995.

After 19 years the cover is still in very good condition. After last years tough winter I noticed a couple of stitches at the top of the main zipper starting to open up. I'll get that fixed before I haul for the season. I can't see any reason why I wouldn't get at least another five years from this cover. That's great quality by anyone's standards.

I used tarps on my old boat, but after having a good quality cover I'd never go back to a tarp. It's worth it just for the peace of mind when a nor'easter is blowing or when we get the kind of snows we did last winter.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Atlantic Spars in Annapolis.

They were able to weld a broken aluminum hatch frame and did a bunch of other work on my boat for less than the price of a new hatch. Marc always takes care of me!


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Raka Inc. Fort Pierce Fl Raka, Inc. 772-489-4070
Marine Epoxy Resins and Supplies... Really happy with the product and service. 2:1 by volume (no fancy pumps) Multiple resins and hardeners, most hardeners are cross compatible so you can blend according to current temps (eg 50/50 fast and slow) and you can order split quantities of hardner (eg: 1.5 gal kit w\/ 1gal resin, 1qt fast hardner, 1qt slow hardner. Excellent prices lots of supplies (glass cloth, carbon fibre, fillers, tools) and if you call, you get a real person, not a machine. Ordered some fast hardener this morning as temps have cooled below working temps for the tropical I have been using. Ordered at 8am, got a shipping notice by 11am.

Half the price of the big boys, and I have had zero issues with their product.










The Solitaire's 6' dink built with Raka epoxy resins and fillers


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Cruisingdad said:


> Mastervolt​
> I have owned both Mastervolt and Fisher Panda. First, regarding Mastervolt, they have replaced items out of warranty for me and reply to my questions within 24 hours. Now, I have had problems with my generator. However, they took an interest in getting them resolved and did it without concern. I would buy one of their products again.
> 
> - CD


Sorry, gotta disagree with this one. I have a ChargeMaster 24/20-3 that blew a power supply capacitor just out of warranty. The fuse that was supposed to protect it blew, but not in time or as a result of the capacitor fault. To me, that's a defect in manufacturing and/or design. The response from MasterVolt was "Sorry, nothing we can do for you." I realize that N=1 does not a trend make but for the price they charge, I expect these sorts of problems to be extremely rare and, if they do occur, the response to be much more helpful.


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought SIGNALMATE port, starboard, stern lights at the ALL SAIL Chicago show several years ago. All were filled with water this spring. The vendor said the early units had problems and replaced all three - no cost including brackets. The new ones are quite an improvement, both better built & brighter.

Mark & Lynn
SV ROXY
Sailing from Muskegon Michigan


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

We took a lightning strike in July. Lots of things were wiped out. 

My Marine Beam SOLO deck spots were lifetime warranted & replaced.

My Vesper Marine Watchmate 850 is being covered as well.

One of my 1.5 KW 24 Volt alternators was smoked - Rebuilt for 75 dollars by Quick-Start in Grand Rapids. The second time they have rebuilt an alternator for us at such a low price.

Thanks to all of these great guys.


----------

